# بعض أمتحانات النيبوش



## sunrise86 (11 يوليو 2014)

امتحان النيبوش


----------



## sunrise86 (11 يوليو 2014)

*امتحان الننيبوش*

بعض الملفات للمساعدة


----------



## khalid elnaji (24 أغسطس 2014)

مشكوووووووووووووور اخي بارك الله فيك


----------



## يا الغالي (25 أغسطس 2014)

جزاك الله خير ، ننتظر جديدك !


----------



## safety gulf (6 سبتمبر 2014)

thank your so much


----------



## عاصم عبدالرحمن (14 أكتوبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## aaar (20 أكتوبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## احمد فريد العاني (27 أكتوبر 2014)

أحسن الله إليك و جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## bigeng85 (30 أكتوبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## bigeng85 (30 أكتوبر 2014)

برجاء الإفادة 
ماهي تكلفة دورة النيبوش حاليا في مصر؟
و هل يمكن التقدم مباشرة لامتحانات النيبوش دون الالتحاق بدورة تدريبية مسبقة ؟
وما هي الجهات التي تقدم خدمة امتحانات النيبوش بالقاهرة وماهي التكلفة التقديرية للامتحان ؟
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## eng.bahaa (2 نوفمبر 2014)

بارك الله لكم علي اعمالكم و جعلها لكم في الميزان


----------



## ابو نواف 2015 (8 ديسمبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك عزيزي نجرب ان شاء الله


----------



## على ابوالشيخ (29 ديسمبر 2014)

أحسن الله إليك و جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## سعد125 (20 أبريل 2015)

شكرا وجاري التجميل


----------



## رمزة الزبير (23 أبريل 2015)

Diploma NEBOSH

http://www.rrc.co.uk/resources/NEBOSH Diploma Revision Webinar/viewer.swf​


----------



## موسى شراحيلي (9 مايو 2015)

شكرا على مجهودك


----------

